# Boot Yousemite sur un SSD externe



## Farkas (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ayant acheté un iMac 2013 sans l'option fusion drive (hé oui, ce n'était pas indispensable avant l'arrivée de Mavericks), je souhaite booster mon mac qui tourne actuellement sous 10.10 Yosemite. Etant donné la difficulté de démonter les nouveaux iMac sans dégâts (l'écran est collé ...), je suis parti sur l'idée d'installer Mac OS 10.10 sur un SSD externe. J'ai donc acheté un SSD 250 Go Samsung avec sortie SATA + adaptateur USB 3, branché en USB directement à l'arrière de l'iMac. J'ai installé Yosemite dessus via une clé USB Disk Maker, mais mon SSD n'apparaît pas dans la liste des volumes bootables lorsque je maintiens ALT enfoncée pendant le démarrage... Via le menu "pomme", je peux choisir un disque de démarrage et mon SSD apparaît, mais quand je demande de démarrer à partir de ce dernier, ça boot quand même depuis l'OS installé sur mon HDD interne (je ne l'ai pas encore effacé pour faciliter certains transferts de données bien ciblés).

Comment puis-je booter depuis mon SSD externe ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Farkas (4 Novembre 2014)

J'ai réinitialisé le SSD et réinstallé Yosemite cette fois-ci en utilisant le fichier d'installation Yosemite directement depuis Mac OS (installé sur mon HDD), et du coup mon SSD se comporte comme un volume recovery, un peu comme ma clé DiskMaker...
Pas moyen de démarrer Mac OS normalement depuis mon SSD


----------



## Farkas (28 Novembre 2014)

J'ai changé le cable de connexion SATA/USB3 et maintenant tout est en ordre.

Donc pour info, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas payer une somme incroyable pour ouvrir leur iMac et remplacer leur HDD par un SSD, le plan B qui consiste à brancher un SSD en externe est tout à fait correct, même en USB 3 ! C'est pratiquement aussi rapide que sur un iMac avec un SSD en interne.

Reste plus qu'à voir si je peux me procurer un adaptateur SATA/Thunderbolt pour un débit encore plus élevé, pour un prix raisonnable.

Merci à tous pour la participation à ce topic


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2014)

Farkas a dit:


> Merci à tous pour la participation à ce topic







(Vu que tu as tout résolu tout seul, tu peux marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus )


----------



## Farkas (28 Novembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> (Vu que tu as tout résolu tout seul, tu peux marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus )


Trouve pas ...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2014)

Il faut donc croire que cette fonctionnalité n'existe pas sur ce forum.


----------



## Farkas (28 Novembre 2014)

De plus, je constate qu'il m'est impossible d'éditer mes précédents messages. C'est normal ?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2014)

Farkas a dit:


> De plus, je constate qu'il m'est impossible d'éditer mes précédents messages. C'est normal ?



Oui, car c'est une fonction programmée dans le forum. On ne peut modifier le dernier message que pendant 3 heures il me semble, après c'est verrouillé.


----------



## Farkas (29 Novembre 2014)

OK merci pour l'info !


----------

